

PeepCode: Leveling Up - bradly
http://blog.peepcode.com/blog/2013/leveling-up

======
ngoel36
This is a great move by Pluralsight, which currently boasts ASP.NET as its
largest source of content. Peepcode's content library is very complementary,
and they are focusing on the right technologies that HN readers at least would
recognize as the newest frontier in programming (Rails, Node, etc.).

Our team at Bitcast.io has had the same insight, but instead of manually
curating and producing the content like Peepcode (very limited in scale),
we've created an open platform where anyone can buy, sell, and upload
screencasts. We're hoping that we can capitalize on some of the same success
Peepcode has, in addition to expanding the screencast market and bringing it
to a larger audience on both sides.

------
wildster
Congratulation Geoffrey, the quality of your screencasts never disappoints.

------
EzGraphs
And in consistent PeepCode style, this announcement comes in a blog post with
a unique design :)

[https://peepcode.com/blog](https://peepcode.com/blog)

------
heliostatic
This is great. Just renewed my PeepCode unlimited subscription, and I'm happy
to see Pluralsight expanding it's opensource connections. Best wishes going
forward!

~~~
ameen
How much does an unlimited subscription cost?

------
pinaldave
This is fantastic news - I believe with the additional of High Quality Open
Source courses, Pluralsight is now one stop resources for any Developer.

------
eob
Congratulations, Geoffrey.

Been a fan since you originally launched the site way back when, and learned a
lot from the videos I purchased.

------
johnpapa7
Congratulations Geoffrey! Excited to have you on board at Pluralsight!

------
KerryDew
This is very exciting news!!!! What an awesome combination.

------
vigo
congrats

